

Theaters dig in heels, refuse to show Netflix’s Beasts of No Nation - 20tibbygt06
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/03/theaters-dig-in-heels-refuse-to-show-netflixs-beasts-of-no-nation/

======
angersock
Here are your death rattles, folks.

This is an explicit example of why piracy is, in fact, a legitimate
alternative to these companies--they are, explicitly, screwing themselves out
of showing a product that consumers clearly want.

